

AFK–A game for the Digital Revolution - igor_k
http://en-afk.spintank.fr/

======
John_B_99
Neat, clean design. Don't have the time to browse all cards though, and some
of the main concepts (AKA "Mobile", yes I know how obvious this may sound)
that you would expect being discussed seem to be missing.

